# Amiens Christmas Market



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

We are thinking of going to the Christmas Market in Amiens 17-20th December. Has anyone taken in this market? Is it a good one?

We only have the weekend so don't want to travel too far.

Is anyone else going to be there that weekend?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

dawnwynne said:


> We are thinking of going to the Christmas Market in Amiens 17-20th December.


We've not been to the market but I understand that the Parc des Cygnes campsite and the aire just outside it open especially for the market period. The bus service from outside is very good or there is a brisk walk to town alongside the canal.

See MHF database for both.

G


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Grizzly. I've emailed that campsite to check availability. Has anyone been to the Market? Want to make sure we are going to a good one as this is our first and we don't want a long drive to get to one.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We have always liked Amiens and stayed there a number of times during our early years visiting France.
It looks like you've made a good choice for a Christmas market.

For information:

http://www.frenchconnections.co.uk/...hopping-breaks-at-christmas-markets-in-france
Amiens Christmas Market (Somme, Picardie) 26 Nov - 31 Dec 2010

The town is host to one of the largest Christmas markets in northern France. With an alpine flavour, this market is quite different to many around Europe and offers visitors a change from the traditional wooden crafts found elsewhere. Instead, visitors can enjoy Le Creuset kitchenware, fine crystal and hand-made glass, as well as Angora sweaters. For fish lovers, the market is home to many stalls selling eel, shrimp, duck and trout, as well as Beauvais chocolate and Amiens macaroons. more..............

and

http://joobili.com/festival/amiens-christmas-market_amiens_10446/
Of all of the Christmas markets in France, Amiens has most delectable selections of little crafty goods and delightful tasty sweets to admire and or take home. Sample the Beauvais chocolate tuiles, amiens macaroons, local Maroilles cheeses, pâtés, smoked and potted eel, shrimp, duck and trout, praline and nougat mousse under the Alpine light of the city center. Once your belly is content you should begin stocking up on non-edible gifts for all of your relatives and friends; there's crystal, glass, weavings, soaps and other beauty products, as well as locally made Angora sweaters. You'll find very few goods from outside of France since Amiens showcases local talents and merchandise. It's the largest Christmas Market in northern France and while the city is manageable, there is a chance you will get lost in the over 140 stalls and mini-chalets, bustling with goods and booths underneath the massive and impressive Gothic cathedral, the city's World Heritage Site.


----------



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

dawnwynne said:


> Thanks Grizzly. I've emailed that campsite to check availability. Has anyone been to the Market? Want to make sure we are going to a good one as this is our first and we don't want a long drive to get to one.


Hi
Could you let me know what they say, I asked a couple of months ago and they said they were closed but I thought I read that they were open for the market.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PILOTEFAN said:


> Could you let me know what they say, I asked a couple of months ago and they said they were closed but I thought I read that they were open for the market.


Can you let me know as well please ? I put in the MHF reviews for both aire and campsite at Parc des Cygnes and, when I did, the website made it clear that they opened specially for the Christmas market. This is a new website and I can't find any reference so either they have stopped opening or not put the information on their new website.

I'll alter the MHF info if necessary.

G


----------



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> PILOTEFAN said:
> 
> 
> > Could you let me know what they say, I asked a couple of months ago and they said they were closed but I thought I read that they were open for the market.
> ...


I am hoping its just the person who responded to the email may have got it wrong. I was going to ask again next month just in case


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I will let you know if/when I hear from them. Here's hoping because the other options don't look that appealing to be honest.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

autostratus said:


> We have always liked Amiens and stayed there a number of times during our early years visiting France.
> It looks like you've made a good choice for a Christmas market.
> 
> For information:
> ...


Yes thanks for that...I had read very similar...sounds terrific...140 stalls should keep me busy for a day or two! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Well no response yet from the campsite so maybe they are closed....now what? lol


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

dawnwynne said:


> Well no response yet from the campsite so maybe they are closed....now what? lol


Contact the tourist office here:

http://www.visit-amiens.com/accueil/contact

G


----------

